# What do my dash switches do?



## Buffarea (Jan 10, 2010)

*What do my dash switches do? headlites inop.!*

I have a 72 Bavaria and no manual. Some of my dash mounted switches are unmarked and I have no idea what they do.
Anyone have a pic from a manual?

Thanks
Michael


----------



## Buffarea (Jan 10, 2010)

I have no headlamps. No power to them. Thers is power at the yello/white wire when switch on, there is power at the topleft fuse too, but no power at lites.
Any ideas anyone?
[URL="







[/URL]
[URL="







[/URL]
[URL="







[/URL]


----------

